
Google Needs To Do A Lot More Than Fire Employees Who Abuse User Data - ashish_0x90
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/15/google-needs-to-do-a-lot-more-than-fire-employees-who-abuse-user-data/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
nimai
Why? What problems would prosecuting them solve, beside the reactionary need
for "justice"? It's not like they're ever working in big data again.

~~~
blueben
More specifically, which laws were broken?

